# Rivet Bug in GR June issue



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Tips and Tricks,

Article I submitted is on page #24.

For those that don't know. A ponce Wheel was used by Tailors and Dress Makers to trace patterns to cloth.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that. 

Think I need to vist the fabric store more often


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat, I saw that. I've got a pounce wheel, but that double one looks like something to get.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw that and am planning to get one--great tip


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you share anymore info for those that haven't got their June issue yet?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pounce wheels were also used to transfer blueprints to metal. My set includes 4 different wheels with different spacings of the points. After 20 years I don't remember if they came from an art store, a stationery store or fabric... but there are other sources... 

Mine are an aluminum handle with a 30 degree offset for the wheels. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro-Mark - 3-Piece Pounce Wheel Set[/b]


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

When you are at the fabric store. 
Don't forget to get some press studs for back head valve handles. 
Ohh, and some knitting needles for ? stuff. 
I only go to such stores, perhaps once or two in a lifetime so it is a long time between visits. 

Andrew


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I daresay if you ran that wheel over a *ponce* it would be painful for him.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a little like all the photographers who want to know how to wash their hand-painted muslim. 

"Didn't he object, most strenuously, to being painted?"


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

over a ponce 
_Tony - 90% of the readers totally missed that one. They don't know what a wanker is either, so feel free to call them one!_


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been unable to get a clear answer on what these things are actually called. I'm leaning towards "ponce" wheel, because "pounce " has a very different formal meaning while "ponce' is slang.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*pounce 2 * (pouns) _n._ *1. *A fine powder formerly used to smooth and finish writing paper and soak up ink.
*2. *A fine powder, such as pulverized charcoal, dusted over a stencil to transfer a design to an underlying surface.


_tr.v._ *pounced*, *pounc·ing*, *pounc·es* *1. *To sprinkle, smooth, or treat with pounce.
*2. *To transfer (a stenciled design) with pounce.

[French ponce, from Old French, from Vulgar Latin *p







mex, *p







mic-, from Latin p







mex, _pumice_.]
*pounc







er*_ n_


*pounce 3* (pouns)
_tr.v._ *pounced*, *pounc·ing*, *pounc·es* To ornament (metal, for example) by perforating from the back with a pointed implement.

[Middle English pouncen, probably from Old French poinssonner, from poinson, _pointed tool_; see *puncheon*1.]


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There ya go! Henceforth I shall call it a pounce wheel!


----------

